# What do you use as an ashtray?



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

I know we all have a nice ashtray...lets hear what you use thats unique


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Man o' War Stinky bowl in my shed, from a great BOTL (SMelvis)

I sue this one for doing reviews...









And I just got this one for when I have guests over...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

still working on getting a nice one... for now, the wally special:


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> I have a Man o' War Stinky bowl in my shed, from a great BOTL (SMelvis)
> 
> I sue this one for doing reviews...


Why do you sue the Canadian spoon cozy? Does it write slanderous reviews? :hmm:


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Got the same one!


android said:


> still working on getting a nice one... for now, the wally special:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

A Stinky Jr if I'm in the garage, otherwise Mother Earth.


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a wall hanging Ceramic vase that I screwed to the wall beside my garage recliner that I use....I will have to get a picture and upload it lol


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I use the "League" crystal tray from CI


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

I use the bottom part of a clay pot that my wife has sitting on the patio table.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

In my workshop I use one of those Stinky with the extra-deep bowls. On the patio/porch I use an old coal bucket that I also use for cleaning out the fireplace. Oh, and during the winter months I sometimes use the fireplace. That's the only time that I smoke in the house. With a fire burning, all the smoke gets sucked right up the chimney.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

left all my cigar ashtrays in GA when we moved, so right now im in the process of making my own "stinky" from a thrift store bowl & a pop can

until then, just using a regular cig ashtray


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> left all my cigar ashtrays in GA when we moved, so right now im in the process of making my own "stinky" from a thrift store bowl & a pop can
> 
> until then, just using a regular cig ashtray


Lets see the pictures of your home made stinky!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I picked this one up for $16 on Cbid, it's big. 
That's a tabletop Xikar lighter next to it for size comparison.










Mostly this is used to rest my cigar in while smoking, that's why it's so clean.
The ash usually ends up on the ground, the patio or in my lap!!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

stinky ashtray...


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going to try and make a Stanley Cup ash tray out of a stinky...just have to find the right shape


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I use the black round Ashton, I have a 2 finger small one and I use the ground.


----------



## Chris9 (Apr 15, 2012)

Elongated black and gray marble ashtray.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

IBEW said:


> I picked this one up for $16 on Cbid, it's big.
> That's a tabletop Xikar lighter next to it for size comparison.
> 
> 
> ...


I use the same big ugly mofo. It is giant.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

abhoe said:


>


This in white. $3 at a local store, good enough to rest a stick between puffs when I want to, roomy enough for a bit of ash.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Xikar HC Series! Honestly... this thing takes a beating (as I tend to forget it outside). Looks like it did a year ago. Lots of space for Churchills and if you have a few friends over.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> Lets see the pictures of your home made stinky!


pictures or it didnt happen i know lol...j/k ya bro

i will try to post a pic when its finished, my process is very slow (aka i am not terribly motivated because of cooold weather)

so far i just have one cigar holder cut & shaped & sanded...one more to go & then attach them.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

A nice glass ashtray or the ground


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I thinks its Jade and weighs like 10 pounds!!!
View attachment 66757


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

My grass in the backyard.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a glass jar, which I dump into an old paint can when I'm done. I'm always surprised at how well the paint can seals up. The odor doesn't leak at all. 

One of these days I'll pull the trigger on the Oliva ashtray that's always on Monster...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Got it because a) it doesn't really look like an ashtray, and b) it is for outdoor use. Big fan.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Got it because a) it doesn't really look like an ashtray, and b) it is for outdoor use. Big fan.


I like this one!! A lot - where did you get it??


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I made this because I couldn't afford to buy a nice ash tray.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

At my house I usuall use my custom Hello Kitty - "F* Your Cigar" ashtray from Vicini:










A also use a Vector Crystal one every now and then:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

really cool Darrel! i'm fixing to make one myself.


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

_Round aluminum tray with four parking spots..._


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I have that baked ceramic two finger cobalt blue ashtray w/Romeo Y Julieta, Habana painted in gold letters along the side, and it's my mainstay tray. Sorry I don't have capability of providing a picture but it's one you'd find in some B&M tobacconist stores (which is where I acquired mine) years ago in Atlanta.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

This, which I obviously snagged the pic from CI, but that's where I bought it so free advertising FTW! I have a decent 4 fingered ashtray I use when I have buds over, but this thing works perfectly when it's just me, or my wife or cousin joins me for a smoke. I've bought several for friends to boot! Only thing I don't like about it, is if it took a spell on concrete/metal, I'm pretty sure it would be game over.

Protip: If you're patient enough, you can score one on Cbid for ~5 bucks.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Found this chunk of wood at a Good Will store. Took a file to it and gave it a few coats of clear. Total investment under $5.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

just picked this up from hf


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

I use either a clay jar type thing, or a extra large mason jar. I have also toyed with the idea of making my own.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Usually my pants, but accassionally my shirt.


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a original Stinky out on the patio and also a floor stand Stinky out there. In the house I have some of the Big Smoke/Tommy Bahama ashtrays.
BTW, having a HERF end of May and invited Stinky and he is going to make it...
Awesome guy!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I like this one!! A lot - where did you get it??


I got it locally but you can find them online. It's called the Craftsman Bench Boca Grande. Should be found around $25.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow! A thread about unique ashtrays! Post some photos of your own custom creations! (progress shots are good too) I'd love to see what you made! And for you guys who aren't the 'creative type' send your best sob story. LOL ! Consider it a quickie contest and I'll send something to ease the pain! Maybe you'll get one of my 'reconditioned' from the "Scratch & Dent" pile! 

Oh yeah, I use one of the pre-production samples made in 2004. It's the "extra thick" version with 3-stirrups. And, I've added concrete to the base and cut a black rubber pad to fit the base. It sits right here on my desk . . . in my cigar-friendly office!


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been using my fire pit...it's going to get interesting when I light a fire in it


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Stinky said:


> Post some photos of your own custom creations! (progress shots are good too)


heres my progress (or lack of) shot

$1 thrift store bowl & a couple of holders cut out. just need to form & attach them & im all set










no sob story here, but very cool of you to throw an impromptu contest like that!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

I use this


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

This is my go to on the porch ashtray









Sorry about the image quality, but the other is frosted crystal 2 finger I picked up many years ago.









-J


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL! Nice, abhoe. It's great to see creativity at work.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Got me a pickle bucket from Firehouse Subs... for 2 bucks it was hard to beat.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a stinky JR that I just got, but before that, I used a very small Cast Iron Skillet. I found it while helping a family member clean out here garage. It was covered in rust and they weren't exactly sure what it was "ever" used for. So I took it home, scrubbed it clean with a brillo pad and re-seasoned it. For a good 6 months it has been my ash tray. I still use it occasionally because I "fashioned it" into an ash tray. But I have a suspicion that is what it was used for originally anyway. I mean what else would you use a skillet this size for? a SINGLE EGG? PFFT!
View attachment 66892


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I have a stinky JR that I just got, but before that, I used a very small Cast Iron Skillet. I found it while helping a family member clean out here garage. It was covered in rust and they weren't exactly sure what it was "ever" used for. So I took it home, scrubbed it clean with a brillo pad and re-seasoned it. For a good 6 months it has been my ash tray. I still use it occasionally because I "fashioned it" into an ash tray. But I have a suspicion that is what it was used for originally anyway. I mean what else would you use a skillet this size for? a SINGLE EGG? PFFT!
> View attachment 66892


Lodge still makes one that size, and claims it's a butter melter. I find that hilarious. Also, my grandmother gave me one about that size, maybe a little smaller, with feet on the bottom. she said it was used by door-to-door sales people as a product sample, in stead of having to lug around full-size (and weight!) sets of cast iron cookware. If yours happens to be old enough, it may also be of the same sort of history.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I need an ashtray just to hold my cigars. Really picking and want to buy a nice one but cant justify spending $80 on something to hold ash.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Eastree said:


> Lodge still makes one that size, and claims it's a butter melter. I find that hilarious. Also, my grandmother gave me one about that size, maybe a little smaller, with feet on the bottom. she said it was used by door-to-door sales people as a product sample, in stead of having to lug around full-size (and weight!) sets of cast iron cookware. If yours happens to be old enough, it may also be of the same sort of history.


The one I have is probably 30 to 40 years old. So maybe it is one of those old samples. Who knows. I like it though, still use it.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I have a stinky JR that I just got, but before that, I used a very small Cast Iron Skillet. I found it while helping a family member clean out here garage. It was covered in rust and they weren't exactly sure what it was "ever" used for. So I took it home, scrubbed it clean with a brillo pad and re-seasoned it. For a good 6 months it has been my ash tray. I still use it occasionally because I "fashioned it" into an ash tray. But I have a suspicion that is what it was used for originally anyway. I mean what else would you use a skillet this size for? a SINGLE EGG? PFFT!
> View attachment 66892


I love the creativity of re-purposing things like this (and spoon rests).


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Previously just used my garage floor 'til I picked up a Mr. Stinky...


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

ejgarnut said:


> heres my progress (or lack of) shot
> 
> $1 thrift store bowl & a couple of holders cut out. just need to form & attach them & im all set
> 
> ...


Want some Stinky Cigar stirrups? LMK


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I use the Deep dish 4-finger ashtray CI sells. Its treated me well and got it for a steal on the devil site


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Today I used my pool table. I was racking up a new game and the ash fell right off on the table.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

This is the clay jar type thingy I use. It's about 8.5 inches tall and about 3.5-4 inches in diameter.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I use this Indian made brass job.










I also have a CI crystal league but like this one since it's more unique. The T52 Corona Doble is for a sense of scale and it's a great cigar I felt like taking a picture of.


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

I said I would get a Picture up of mine a few days ago and finally got a chance to snap one last night, Like I said before its a Ceramic planter attached to the wall in the Man Cave right at arm height with my recliner...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very creative Abe.


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Gregg, I like the way your Frying pan works with the handle as a cigar rest, pretty slick idea there


----------

